# New filter....opinions



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Ive been looking for a new canister filter for my 55g cichlid tank. This filter will be run with my ac110 I currently have on the tank, till I buy a second canister.

I am somewhat limited in space due to my cabinet height. Its only 18".

I would like opinions and if possible a place locally I can pick on up.

I was thinking a Eheim Classic 2217. Seems to get great reviews.

Other contenders were the Rena xp2, and the Fluval 305/405.

Unfortunately id like to keep it around $200. When I save up a bit more to replace the ac110 i can get a larger filter.

I'm aware with a cichlid tank I need to have a large bio capacity so take that into consideration.

Thanks alot!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I was talking canisters with a guy at IPU and he was telling me that the Eheim stuff is becoming hard to find replacement parts because a lot of the local dealers are dropping that line because they are too expensive to compete with the other filter manufacturers. I havn't verified if this is true or not yet. I know that i have an eheim 2028 and can vouch for it's high quality, but eventually, like anything mechanical, you will need to get a replacement part at some point down the line. Because of this you may be better off going for a RENA or FLUVAL filter. I've got 2 MarineLand Canisters (because they were cheaper) and I would NOT recommend them. 


Hope this helps


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

An Eheim 2217 is a great choice (I currently run one on a 22L). If you want quiet and dependable, Eheim is still the best choice. I have converted ALL my canisters over to Eheims over the last several years from Fluvals and XP's. I usually buy spare parts for them on Boxing Day (just in case). There are often fantastic deals on used ones on BCA on a regular basis.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I am running an XP3 on my 90 gal cichlid tank but it is noisy. I am also running an XP1 on my 33gal heavy planted tank. At first I loved them because they were so quiet, now they are getting noisy. I to, am changing all my filters over to Eheims as I find they are more reliable over the long term. I am using an 8 year old classic on my 49gal bowfront and it is as silent as my XP1 used to be. Have run this almost a year now with no problems whatsoever. I am running larger Eheims on all my other large tanks 75gal, 120gal, and 150gal, which I picked up used off other members for around $100. They maybe initially more expensive but in the long run will probably outlast any others and with less problems. JMO.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I was at ipu the other day looking at their new line..and was going to pick one up but was reading alot of stories about how they are leaking after 6 months and parts are a little tough to find. Not an issue I want to deal with.

It seems its hard to find anything bad said about the eheim classics. the ecco on the other hand isnt so good, from my reading.

I was going to buy a fluval but after alot of reading it seems they have a leaking issue as well.

The rena does seem like a decent choice and its nicely priced...but alas I hate the blue intake and output. And again read lot about leaks and noise.

Never know what to believe when you read stuff.

I have been watching the forum for deals on used 2217's but havent seen one yet in the last few months.

Who locally carries the 2217?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's still sells the Classics, but their sales people are something to be desired .

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had a problem with my rena xp3 and have been running it for about 4 years. If a rena or let alone another filter is getting noisy usually it means the impellor or shaft needs to be cleaned,seated properly or replaced also could be air in the system. I run mine on my 135g which is behind the couch I sit on to watch tv and can't even tell the filter is running. IMO Rena's are the best bang for your buck and never heard of anyones leaking that I know of.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Pat (Mykiss). He has access to various sizes of Eheim classics from time to time (used) for great prices. And I think a 2217 has plenty of bio for a 55 gallon. You may not have enough mechanical filtration, but you'll have more than enough bio, unless you overstock your tank insanely. If your budget was higher I would have suggest a 2075 Pro III, but it's quite a ways over your budget. Pets and Ponds also sells Classics, but they are mail order.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love, love, LOVE my 2217's!!! Have an old beater that's still kickin' at 9 years old. Gary's right - try Pat. He was able to set me up with 2 new ones recently for my 90 gallon. I didn't realize how LOUD the 2 XP4s were until I replaced them with the 2217's. Ah, glorious silence.....  I also run a 2028 on my 40 gallon and apart from the pain of priming, it's not too bad either.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would recommend Eheim for sure, I have 4 ecco's. a 2075 Pro3, and a 2213 classic.
They all run silent with no problems of leakage or such. Parts are available from Big Al's on line and are only a couple of days away by mail or courier. J&L sells eheim filters and his prices are as good or better than other local shops.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

When I was at J&L last week all I seen was the Ecco's and no classics. The Eccos dont provide as much filtration as id like.

Does he keep them in the back perhaps?



Clown Lover said:


> I would recommend Eheim for sure, I have 4 ecco's. a 2075 Pro3, and a 2213 classic.
> They all run silent with no problems of leakage or such. Parts are available from Big Al's on line and are only a couple of days away by mail or courier. J&L sells eheim filters and his prices are as good or better than other local shops.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

If he doesn't have them in stock they may be able to order you in whichever filter you're after. I asked them for a price on a 2262 which they didn't list on their website and they came back with one.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

triballurker said:


> I was at ipu the other day looking at their new line..and was going to pick one up but was reading alot of stories about how they are leaking after 6 months and parts are a little tough to find. Not an issue I want to deal with.
> 
> It seems its hard to find anything bad said about the eheim classics. the ecco on the other hand isnt so good, from my reading.
> 
> ...


We have not heard any such reports. All professional style canisters have gaskets rather then o-rings. These gaskets become compressed over time and need to be replaced. This is true of Eheim Professionals and Filstars and yes we have replaced many gaskets for both of these lines over the years. The Aqua Nova filters have been VERY well received and we plan on them being our main line. The prices are fantastic and I cant find any issues with them. Parts will not be a problem as we deal directly with the factory on these units, in fact we have some parts already. Two customers have already told me they are quieter then their Eheims, go figure. Incidentally there are thousands upon thousands of Aqua Nova filters running in Europe for many years and demand has only increased.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I only found one link of an Aqua Nova filter leaking, after two years. This is the average for any gasket including Eheim. I personally installed all the store demos and they all went smooth. Anyone looking for a well priced, solid canister should check out this line. IPU went through a lot of work to bring this great line to Canada. We would not have done so if the line had issues. Of course I can appreciate that being a new line, they are under the "microscope" but we welcome any feedback from members that have already picked them up.
Incidentally, these units are not quiet, they are silent.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

triballurker said:


> When I was at J&L last week all I seen was the Ecco's and no classics. The Eccos dont provide as much filtration as id like.
> 
> Does he keep them in the back perhaps?


J&L DOES NOT carry the Classics or Classic media. You'll have to go to IPU or King Ed's locally OR via PetsandPonds or BigAls.ca online.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> J&L DOES NOT carry the Classics or Classic media.


Just a minor correction. It's the foam pads they don't carry. The Ehfimech and Ehfisubstrat Pro can be used in any of their filters. But like Stuart said, they don't have the Classics or the Classic Specific pads or any of the old style media.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> I only found one link of an Aqua Nova filter leaking, after two years. This is the average for any gasket including Eheim. I personally installed all the store demos and they all went smooth. Anyone looking for a well priced, solid canister should check out this line. IPU went through a lot of work to bring this great line to Canada. We would not have done so if the line had issues. Of course I can appreciate that being a new line, they are under the "microscope" but we welcome any feedback from members that have already picked them up.
> Incidentally, these units are not quiet, they are silent.


Sorry I wasn't trying to discount your filters. When I was at IPU last week I was told parts were hard to find/ non existent and it was a throw away filter for the most part.

The employee did rave about how good its been to him but hey..he's there to sell, so I take sales staff review lightly.

I may give it a shot, I haven't decided yet, living in an apartment I am paranoid about leaks. Call it first canister jitters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Because of the nature of canister filters, which is that you are plumbing water in the tank to an outside container, the possibility of leaks always exists. Gaskets get old, plastic gets hard etc. I've had leaks from Eheims and Fluvals, but not from my XP3 yet, mainly because it is younger and has had fewer maintenance cycles.

There are 2 schools of though regarding canisters. Some people fix them when they leak, and some people replace parts every few years as the filter ages. I went from the former to the latter last year after a couple of leaks and non of my filters have given me problems.

One preventative people do is to put the canisters inside a small plastic tub or container so any minor leaks are trapped. Unlike a sump which is not sealed, any leaks from a canister, unless you burst a hose, is going to be minor drips, as long as the canister is running and the system is pressurized.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Because of the nature of canister filters, which is that you are plumbing water in the tank to an outside container, the possibility of leaks always exists. Gaskets get old, plastic gets hard etc. I've had leaks from Eheims and Fluvals, but not from my XP3 yet, mainly because it is younger and has had fewer maintenance cycles.
> 
> There are 2 schools of though regarding canisters. Some people fix them when they leak, and some people replace parts every few years as the filter ages. I went from the former to the latter last year after a couple of leaks and non of my filters have given me problems.
> 
> One preventative people do is to put the canisters inside a small plastic tub or container so any minor leaks are trapped. Unlike a sump which is not sealed, any leaks from a canister, unless you burst a hose, is going to be minor drips, as long as the canister is running and the system is pressurized.


That gives me a bit of a piece of mind. I envisioned huge leaks where youd find half your aquarium water on the floor.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, and it's not like the leak will start all of a sudden. It'll usually be right after you have done maintenance, adjusted or changed something. It won't be spontaneous. So the key is to go back and check after you've touch the system.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I ended up giving the Aqua Nova a shot.

Cant really not try it for the price.

Initial impressions is this thing is dead silent. Cant wait to get rid of my ac110 and finally have a quiet front room again.

To get the siphon going took maybe 2-3 min of pumping and once the siphon started was very quick to fill.

All the materials seem of decent quality, although I was missing a suction cup for some reason. The tubing is nice and pliable.

I can see buying another one shortly to replace my ac110

I got the last small one but there is a bunch or larger ones there...wish they fit in my cabinet.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear! If you picked it up in Burnaby over the weekend, I think I helped you!
Enjoy your now quiet aquarium!
I did find the 1200 I set up took a few pumps on the piston whereas the 1500 primed after two pumps.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Triballurker please keep us updated as to how this new filter performs for you. I would really like your opinion after having it running for awhile.


----------

